# Mystery bug debris - please help identify



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

http://www.abeepestpro.com/differences-types-of-pest-droppings-poop.htm


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Any inside lights on at night that might attract insects to the window on the outside? 
I don't see anything I can identify like droppings, wings, or partial bodies. A wild guess would be, it looks like a mouse or mole feeding on insects falling down from the window.

You might sweep what is pictured into s zip lock plastic bag in case you need toget it identified and see what shows up the next night. Then change something like tape over that crack or turning off all lights and compare results.

Bud


----------



## TorontoMike (Dec 13, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> Any inside lights on at night that might attract insects to the window on the outside?
> I don't see anything I can identify like droppings, wings, or partial bodies. A wild guess would be, it looks like a mouse or mole feeding on insects falling down from the window.


Actually, we are keeping a light on inside this room overnight right now because we have a new baby. 




Bud9051 said:


> You might sweep what is pictured into s zip lock plastic bag in case you need toget it identified and see what shows up the next night. Then change something like tape over that crack or turning off all lights and compare results.
> 
> Bud


I just vacuumed it up, so unfortunately that's not possible. The tape is a good idea. I'll try that now.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If the light is a must try to hang a shade over the entire window.
Inspect around the top of the window for any place a spider could hide. Some spiders eat the insects and discard the pieces. An outside light will often attract spiders to feed on the insects drawn to the light.

Basically you have two issues (IMO), the insects and whatever is feeding on them.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There are legs. It's hard to tell what size they are. It does look like mostly left-over bug pieces, like you might find in the bottom of an enclosed light.

It seems like, possibly, the predators are the house centipedes. Interesting article. http://ento.psu.edu/extension/factsheets/house-centipedes


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Interesting article Nik. The centipedes are the canary in the mine, if you have them then they are there because of another food source and interestingly a possible moisture source. 

Bud


----------



## TorontoMike (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for responding.
I swept up the pile of debris. I then ran some clear tape over the crack under the window. Sure enough, it had come some new material the next day. Photo here:

http://imgur.com/Z3W67ZA

Should I fill the crack with caulking? What else should I be doing here?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you think something got past the tape then try the caulk. A centipede could be entering from some distance away as well as the bugs he is feeding on. If the light is attracting them from the outside then I question why they are going to the window on the inside, hmmm. 

Grasping at straws. Not sure what you are using for an inside light, but if you downsize it and leave a brighter light on nearby outside perhaps the bugs will not enter.

Bud


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

This seems to be like bugs. You must be using some bug kills such that you can get rid of the bugs and get them treated ASAP.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Many people don't caulk under trim or the top of doors and windows because you can't see them. The problem is those are prime real estate for bugs. I always recommend to caulk all gaps and cracks in trim.

If the bugs are coming in through the wall then you'll also need to treat wherever they may be getting in.


----------



## TorontoMike (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

So it seems that we have pavement ants all around the house. I've had the pros out to spray everything. The guy drilled a few small holes in the wall around that window crack and sprayed in boric acid. He then caulked the gap. So far so good.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

TorontoMike said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So it seems that we have pavement ants all around the house. I've had the pros out to spray everything. The guy drilled a few small holes in the wall around that window crack and sprayed in boric acid. He then caulked the gap. So far so good.


If you're still around, were the centipedes eating the ants or vice-versa?


----------



## TorontoMike (Dec 13, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> If you're still around, were the centipedes eating the ants or vice-versa?


Still not quite sure. We do have a lot of house centipedes in the basement. But never got a conclusive answer on that.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks, good luck.


----------

